# Endangered Black Footed Ferrets



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

North America - National Zoo| FONZ










Black-footed Ferret Recovery Program - Captive-Breeding and Re-Introduction


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you have wild ferrets in the UK?

I have never seen one myself as they live out west of me.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

There arn't any wild ferrets. Ferrets origionally came from the European Polecat


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

We have our native polecats, which are incredibly rare.

We have stoats and weasels, which resemble ferrets, and are members of the Mustelids family..


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

They are soooo cute.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Black footed ferrets arnt actually related to domestic ferrets at all.
they are gorgeous thought and i really hope they can save them from extinxtion.


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Black footed ferrets arnt actually related to domestic ferrets at all.


I didn't know that. hmy:



Pampered pets said:


> they are gorgeous thought and i really hope they can save them from extinxtion.


So do I. I also think there should be as much time put into saving the Prairie Dog that they are so dependant upon.


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

Marcia said:


> There arn't any wild ferrets. Ferrets origionally came from the European Polecat


Yeah! And the wolverine! Isn't that amazing?hmy:


----------



## Frita (Jul 21, 2009)

For those that haven't noticed there is a ferret cam on the first link if you scroll down a bit. There is a mom with I think 8 kits still nursing.

I stop in every morning. They are growing so fast! They are starting to get their masks.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I watch that cam too. They're such amazing little creatures


----------

